# West Devon Vet



## Ro&Ru (4 September 2017)

I have just discovered that Kevin Pegler has left Blackdown Equine in Newton Abbott.  Does anyone know where he is now?  He is the only vet that has managed to do my 18 hand horse's teeth without tranquilizer.  My big boy trusts him.


----------



## Pie's mum (10 September 2017)

Has he definitely left? I know Thomas has taken over the practice but thought Kevin was still there?


----------



## Beausmate (12 September 2017)

He has definitely left.  My grumpy and rather particular old horse really liked Andy, the new chap.  Might be worth getting him to have a look and see how it goes?  And he's tall, which is no bad thing for an 18hh!

I use Peter Nott for my horses' teeth.  He has never had to sedate any of them.


----------



## Pie's mum (12 September 2017)

What a shame! Keith Evans is another good dentist - my boy has had issues with men in the past but Keith can work on him without a problem.


----------

